
Reading 52 Books a Year Will Not Change Your Life - fredd4
https://medium.com/@gregswierad/reading-52-books-a-year-will-not-change-your-life-f8147618da9b
======
082349872349872
Jimmy Gatz (aka Jay Gatsby) was a fan of self help books, but that didn't make
much of a difference to Daisy's relationship with Tom Buchanan.

Some books are read for charity / And some for fancy dress / But when they're
read for pleasure / They're the books that I like best

------
quattrofan
The vast majority of self help books are useless junk, the only person they
help is the writer with their bank balance.

